# Windows users... will you upgrade to Windows 8?



## Oscnn (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H3SW4I/?tag=tec06d-20

To be released 10/26/12.

Will you upgrade yours?


*Spam link removed, real link added.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't buy upgrade licences.  Nothing I hate more than installing one version of Windows to install another.  $100 for OEM is too much to justify upgrading to from Windows 7/Windows Vista.  The only XP candidate for upgrade is working fine on XP so why bother.

The only reason why I would buy Windows 8 is if I feel compelled to program for Metro.  That's not likely seeing as you got to pay Microsoft to release the software--even if only you will ever use it.  Windows Store is too strict like iTunes Store.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2012)

When Windows 7 was released, I paid $30 for an academic copy the day it came out.  After using the Beta and then RC for months, I knew that Windows 7 was an operating system I'd love to use, so it was well worth it to me.  I continue to use the same copy today.

I've used the Beta and RC versions of Windows 8, and while I'm not going to launch a flame war here, I found it wasn't for me.  I won't be purchasing Windows this cycle.


----------



## nick_1992 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll stick with 7


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## trickson (Oct 17, 2012)

no.


----------



## kg4icg (Oct 17, 2012)

Have been using it since RTM was released.  So in essence,  I already have upgraded.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

1.  Why is the user banned.
2.  Why was the link changed.
3.  Why is the products price so low from the original msrp of 139, and why does amazon have its msrp listed as $199?

this thread is full of wtf.  Does no one else have these kinds of questions? I feel like im in the twilight zone.


----------



## trickson (Oct 17, 2012)

LOL! OP banned! Probably because the link was spam?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Probabily yes, proven on me it's faster and has interesting features over 7.

Though maybe we will be forced if metro apps would be norm and there isn't a support for them in 7.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

not till forced to, nuff said, best if MS releases a minor update to put the traditional gui in.


----------



## Law-II (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi

Maybe after SP1 is released 

atb

Law-II


----------



## KainXS (Oct 17, 2012)

yea ummm wasn't it 69.99 on amazon, was that fake?

why u use your banstick erocker?


----------



## mtosev (Oct 17, 2012)

only when I get my new computer. which will be sometime in 2013


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> 1.  Why is the user banned.
> 2.  Why was the link changed.
> 3.  Why is the products price so low from the original msrp of 139, and why does amazon have its msrp listed as $199?
> 
> this thread is full of wtf.  Does no one else have these kinds of questions? I feel like im in the twilight zone.



Looks like the spam link is what did it. But damn, this user had 158 posts which must have generally been reasonable to last this long (2.5 years) so must have done something really bad to get nailed like that. 

Anyway, I won't be "upgrading". The enforced Metro, missing Start button and the removal of Aero are the main reasons. Also, I can't see what features W8 has over W7 that would make me want it? It's got some enhancements under the hood sure, but no killer features. It doesn't even have Windows Media Centre without paying more money! 

On top of everything, Microsoft have removed the ability to do a deferred activation by entering the key at a later stage. What an insult.  It was such a handy feature too. You could just paste the key into the activation wizard previously, or use it in demo mode without one. Plus, who wants to activate on what may not be a final hardware configuration?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

probably violated other forum rules or argued with the moderator



qubit said:


> Looks like the spam link is what did it. But damn, this user had 158 posts which must have generally been reasonable to last this long, so must have done something really bad to get nailed like that.
> 
> Anyway, I won't be "upgrading". The enforced Metro, missing Start button and the removal of Aero are the main reasons. Also, I can't see what features W8 has over W7 that would make me want it? It's got some enhancements under the hood sure, but no killer features. It doesn't even have Windows Media Centre without paying more money!
> 
> On top of everything, Microsoft have removed the ability to do a deferred activation by entering the key at a later stage. What an insult.  It was such a handy feature too. You could just paste the key into the activation wizard previously, or use it in demo mode without one. Plus, who wants to activate on what may not be a final hardware configuration?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes...though maybe not right away (promo pricing tempting tho; however also $20 more than 7 cost me). I do like many of the under-the-hood improvements and some of the new features like Storage Spaces. Am turned off somewhat by Metro too as a desktop user but such is hardly a show-stopper even if I was stuck with it, which I'm not.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes...though maybe not right away (promo pricing tempting tho; however also $20 more than 7 cost me). I do like many of the under-the-hood improvements and some of the new features like Storage Spaces. Am turned off somewhat by Metro too as a desktop user but such is hardly a show-stopper even if I was stuck with it, which I'm not.



people dont notice the under the hood improvements, they only see the interface, for many it is a show stopper, till MS realizes this their market share will keep on creeping away


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> people dont notice the under the hood improvements, they only see the interface, for many it is a show stopper, till MS realizes this their market share will keep on creeping away



There are some ways to make 8 look the same (or similar) as 7, though it does need to spend some time. I believe MS will make sooner or later a quick option to switch over Metro & Classic or at least a patch... That radical UI change need time and MS should do gradually.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

I find it interesting that this thread was not only not deleted, but has spurred an actual topic.

There is very little difference between 8 and 7 when you get right down to it.  Once you learn the shortcuts, and where everything is, it wouldnt really matter much.

I, like many others, will desire an upgrade when I have multiple windows 8 systems (PC, laptop, phone, and tablet)  Until then there is no reason for me to upgrade.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2012)

Never....Ok maybe


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 17, 2012)

If you look at the OPs stats you will see , more than likely, why they were banned... Spammer for a certain site, maybe.

I am sure erocker had valid reasons; and, I would reason the OP was explained why this was done before punishment was doled out.  
Just my opinion, but, the mods here are the most tolerant and reasonable I have ever run across.
I can say from personal experience, with my dealings with some, they try hard *not* to warn and ban! And, they do explain, when the need arises, to the parties involved.

Any way back on topic:

Not on this desktop, my laptop, or netbook; as I do not see, for me, any benefit that is great enough at this time.
I may dual boot and test it, when I receive the Logitech 650 touchpad.
However, I do plan on getting a tablet with Windows 8... when I find one that suits my wants and needs.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I find it interesting that this thread was not only not deleted, but has spurred an actual topic.



This is not the first time a spam thread started a many page discussion on something. lol


----------



## KieX (Oct 17, 2012)

Been using Windows 8 from my TechNet subscription for a while on my work PC and although I see no real benefit over Windows 7 it's not as bad as people say. Namely:

- Yes Metro is annoying and pointless. But you really don't spend any time there.
- No start button! Seriously.. it is a lot faster to hit the windows button on your keyboard and type the first letter of the software you want to start. Hell, this works like Ubuntu's unity HUD, I think it's better than drag-click on a button anyway.
- No more aero. After a few days.. it really didn't matter.

8 is not as bad as generalised. But it's certainly not worth any extra cash.

I'll concede the computer restarting without my permission to install updates when I'm in the middle of a work report is a serious drawback.


----------



## Judas (Oct 17, 2012)

No not yet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Been using Windows 8 from my TechNet subscription for a while on my work PC and although I see no real benefit over Windows 7 it's not as bad as people say. Namely:
> 
> - Yes Metro is annoying and pointless. But you really don't spend any time there.
> - No start button! Seriously.. it is a lot faster to hit the windows button on your keyboard and type the first letter of the software you want to start. Hell, this works like Ubuntu's unity HUD, I think it's better than drag-click on a button anyway.
> ...



gotta change that in windows updates, thats one of the first things i do to windows is mess with power properties and windows updates, if need be services




Derek12 said:


> There are some ways to make 8 look the same (or similar) as 7, though it does need to spend some time. I believe MS will make sooner or later a quick option to switch over Metro & Classic or at least a patch... That radical UI change need time and MS should do gradually.



ya definitely release a update to put back the UI that was in the Early RC versions. I mean looking at going from Windows 3.1 - 95 there wasnt too drastic of a change in the UI


----------



## KieX (Oct 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> gotta change that in windows updates, thats one of the first things i do to windows is mess with power properties and windows updates, if need be services



I might need to look harder then. It's definitely not something you can opt out of in the normal settings options. Even "shutdown -a" in a command window doesn't work


----------



## camoxiong (Oct 18, 2012)

If touch screen, go with Windows 8, so no.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 18, 2012)

No.


----------



## jgunning (Oct 18, 2012)

I wont.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't used Win 8 yet and I've little reason to in the future. but, I'll try it out eventually. It can't be _that_ bad


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm already running the RTM on three of my computers, and won't go back to Win7 unless I have a very good reason to do so.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 18, 2012)

I use windows 7 why the hell would i move to a new OS this early ? :S when 7 works!!

So the answer to that is no.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 18, 2012)

Not until I have a need for, I still haven't found a reason to pay for the upgrade. If its free sure why not?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> I might need to look harder then. It's definitely not something you can opt out of in the normal settings options. Even "shutdown -a" in a command window doesn't work



http://www.forumswindows8.com/windo...-disable-windows-8-automatic-updates-5493.htm


----------



## patrico (Oct 18, 2012)

no not me I'll stick to win7 for now


----------



## RCoon (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll probably get it and stick it on my random 60Gb spare SSD and mess around with it, purely for the reason that working in a Computing College will no doubt require me to keep up to date with everything M$.
Missing start menu isnt a problem because IT ISNT MISSING.
Even my 56 year old dad is wise enough to press the Windows key on his keyboard.
No doubt it will be a similar case to Win 7 for the first few months.

1 - Install OS
2 - Disabled dozens of features and tools like User Account Control and Automatic Updates
3 - Change Theme to Classic (IE whatever is not Metro)
4 - Rarely use the Metro interface anyway as everything can be done from the "other" desktop
5 - Apps/Programs will maintain compatibility with Windows 7 for years to come, much like XP

Changing from Windows 7 to Windows 8 is similar to the British changing from the pound to the euro. Stuck in their ways, appalled at the thought of change.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2012)

Unless it has any AMD FX optimization or other performance optimization I'm not going to be moving any time soon. 

I'll let its gradually sink in or not based on its density.


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 18, 2012)

Unless I build a new computer and it's cheaper.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 18, 2012)

One of the many apparently unnoticable optimizations of Windows 8 involves keeping services off until needed. Shouldn't be a need to go through them manually anymore. Baffles me that after about 100 of these efficiency tweaks aimed to help battery life and resources it still ends up with the same game performance as 7. I'd blame it on drivers but really there's not much specific to 8 that needs tweaking for.


----------



## irlandezul (Oct 18, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> One of the many apparently unnoticable optimizations of Windows 8 involves keeping services off until needed. Shouldn't be a need to go through them manually anymore. Baffles me that after about 100 of these efficiency tweaks aimed to help battery life and resources it still ends up with the same game performance as 7. I'd blame it on drivers but really there's not much specific to 8 that needs tweaking for.


Wait for win8 optimized drivers .
I like win8 , instaled for about 1 month .


----------



## trodas (Oct 20, 2012)

Errr, no. I'm perfectly fine with old Windows 2000 SP4 and I still trying to mod it somehow, witch is fun and also I bet Win8 did not allow me such fun.

Not to mention it will run slow on my current obsolute HW, so... not a chance


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 20, 2012)

Try it? Yes
Switch to it? Who knows. Outlook is bleak.


----------



## hooj (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll grab a pirated copy.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 20, 2012)

No - Why ?? Because of some fancy UI......

As RCoon already stated....to much trouble for what???
Windows 8 doesent give anything new I can take advantage of.......


----------



## JimboC (Oct 22, 2012)

KieX said:


> I'll concede the computer restarting without my permission to install updates when I'm in the middle of a work report is a serious drawback.



Hi Kiex,

That should only happen if you don’t install the update within the first 3 days of it becoming available (source).

I am definitely going to upgrade to Windows 8. I intend to upgrade 2 of my PCs. 1 uses Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit SP1, the other Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit SP2.

My reasons for doing so are as others have mentioned:

Under the hood improvements
Enhanced security (link2, link3)
Easier file management (link2)
Easier to repair when damaged (e.g. refresh the PC rather than using System Restore)
Reduced memory usage
Faster media encoding
Faster boot times
No need to routinely and manually run CHKDSK

I don’t miss the Start menu, it was a slow way of launching things anyway. Tapping the Windows key and entering the first few letters of what you looking for and pressing Enter is far quicker (Windows 7 also offered this). Making shortcuts and pinning programs to the taskbar is even faster.

Thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

hooj said:


> I'll grab a pirated copy.



ya dont come crying here if it fails, or you need something done to it, its against forum policy here


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2012)

hooj said:


> I'll grab a pirated copy.



I don't think thats a good idea to broadcast that. You would be better off getting a true copy.


----------



## irlandezul (Oct 22, 2012)

You can install the Windows 8 Release Preview .


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 22, 2012)

*Yeeeaaaaahhhh bbboooooyyyyy!!!!!!!*

Almost finished a new machine so yes I will BUY windows 8 and always want a touch screen monitor so here's the perfect excuse to get one.


----------



## Drone (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes.

New doesn't mean good but it doesn't mean bad either.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I don't think thats a good idea to broadcast that. You would be better off getting a true copy.



yep, agree
better the genuine one
for now im still running 7 until i really need 8, so far my apps run in 7 so i dont need to switch to 8  simple


----------



## Recus (Oct 22, 2012)

Sure, why not?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 22, 2012)

The simplest answer is I will not upgrade any systems currently running windows 7 to windows 8.  


The complex answer is that there is little to no value as long as windows 7 exists.  People can site new and enhanced features, increased performance, a better complete experience, and a myriad of other extras.  Now that the nerds in the room are the only ones left listening, here's the truth.  We are not the target audience for this, and it is going to fail hard.  Why, three points.
1) The UI is atrocious on anything but a tablet.  We can cope and learn to like it, but the business world won't.  A laptop can outperform, outlast, and be priced cheaper than a tablet.  
2) The MS store integration, and additional locks.  I'm sure some of us saw Windows 7 prior to launch.  Do you remember some of the security "enhancements" didn't show up in beta like it did in the release?  8 promises some additional lock-down, and we haven't even seen what's actually going to be there.
3) Where for art thou, Apple?  MS is trying to be Apple, and windows 8 exemplifies all of the backward steps they are making.  They want a slice of the software action, and with successes like Steam and the Apple (not to mention the xbox live arcade) they have proof the concept will work.  In addition to the software, the more recent hardware changes are making it look like MS is trying to gradually change the ecosystem (rather than being "evil" and changing their business practices).  On top of this, they are trying to create a unified OS on multiple platforms.  They are making one model fit three very unique unique platforms by force, rather than integrating features and slightly modifying thing to fit their respective targets.

So three general reasons why 8 is destined to perform poorly.  It's my hope that it eventually gets rectified, and if history serves its purpose windows 9 should take the good parts of 8 and make it worth looking at.  Nearly two decades of development, and MS OSs are still only viable every other incarnation.  Shameful, but a trend proven time and again.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 22, 2012)

ensabrenoir said:


> Almost finished a new machine so yes I will BUY windows 8 and always want a touch screen monitor so here's the perfect excuse to get one.



We had a touchscreen computer at my previous job.  It was terrible.  Nothing worse than reaching across your keyboard and/or desk to touch a screen in front of you, and it is horribly inaccurate in that position.  I would discourage this *gravely*.

You've been warned.  Don't find yourself later trying your hardest to convince yourself that it was a good purchase.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 22, 2012)

I will not upgrade any pc I have with 8.... I just don't see it being worthwhile on anything that doesnt have a touch screen.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 22, 2012)

Not a chance.


----------



## ron732 (Oct 22, 2012)

No plans to upgrade my Windows 7 systems. Might get 8 if I buy a tablet or build a new desktop.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 22, 2012)

ron732 said:


> No plans to upgrade my Windows 7 systems. Might get 8 if I buy a tablet or build a new desktop.



Ditto to that.  Have two perfectly good licenses to Win7, and will also wait till consumers test and applications+drivers are updated to support.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 22, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> We had a touchscreen computer at my previous job.  It was terrible.  Nothing worse than reaching across your keyboard and/or desk to touch a screen in front of you, and it is horribly inaccurate in that position.  I would discourage this *gravely*.
> 
> You've been warned.  Don't find yourself later trying your hardest to convince yourself that it was a good purchase.



You'd be surprised how many people think thier existing desktop monitors will all of a sudden become touchscreens if they upgrade to Win 8


----------



## Phusius (Oct 22, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> You'd be surprised how many people think thier existing desktop monitors will all of a sudden become touchscreens if they upgrade to Win 8



I do kind of want a tablet with Win 8, it will be my first tablet, but I have no want or need to spend money to upgrade my desktop that was obviously designed for a touchscreen.  It's common sense really.


----------



## erixx (Oct 22, 2012)

Must read to get proper perspective, that I could have written myself:
http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-is-the-new-xp-7000006095/
(negative press about xp, years (!) after its release... )

I will of course and as always adopt W8 on day 1, I will do the testing/learning for the rest of my home computers, which I enjoy. I am sure I will learn how to launch programs (irony), plus enjoy the interactivity of the tiles, mails, twitter, skype, fb, etc, included.

One example that I always have hated of the "good old" start menu is that when you click on one item, it just totally closes, and you have to walk you way back in the menu trees. Now the tree is static : )


----------



## Wells (Oct 23, 2012)

yes, sure. But first of all, i'd like to see how the others react of Win8


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

According to this vid,
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/26243...an_t_figure_out_how_to_turn_it_off/index.html 

Even so called tech savvy folks think its a bit retarded, and judging by what iv'e seen and heard, it's a fail actually, assuming everyone wants touch and tiles may be a big mistake by ms [and it's a privacy breach in case you dont grasp the implications of your fingerprints all over a touchscreen], they been pushing this touch thing all over the net, and basically, touch sucks except for phones and tablets, dumbed down computing on each really.
There's more reasons not too than there is reasons too, sorry, but it's true.
Disappointed with ms this time, in a big way, coercing folks into this is wrong.
They'e not listening to folks, and for that, they will suffer, and so they should, we are the only reason they thrive in the world, and most don't want this dumbed down tablet crap to compute with. A really arrogant move by ms.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 25, 2012)

I think Windows 8 will eventually gain popularity but the interface is for the new vision of what a desktop is. Think of Windows 7 as feeling like a workstation and Windows 8 will feel like what a modern desktop will be down the road. If you don't like the tiles or the touch interface then kill Steve Jobs...... oops, too late.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 25, 2012)

I think it's along the lines of "is it what I need?".

And frankly, no, it is not what I need.


----------



## chinmi (Oct 29, 2012)

with the recent $15 for win 8 pro... definitely yes....


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep. I have MSDNAA access, and I should have a pair of keys in there. My machine needs a format anyway, so I might as well install Win8 on it.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 29, 2012)

I've already upgraded to Windows 8 Pro and I have to say goodbye Windows 7 and your crappy start button!


----------



## 3design (Oct 29, 2012)

Windows 8 is going to be a disaster! I am sticking with Windows 7 OS and avoid this stupid upgrade...


----------



## claylomax (Oct 29, 2012)

No. Never.


----------



## Kalevalen (Oct 29, 2012)

Got Windows 8 Pro and i'm using start8 to get rid of "metro".


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 30, 2012)

No i wont windows 7 is perfect and in my opinion windows 8 sucks, stupid metro interface works like crap with keyboard/mouse i used the rtm but i don't care about reboot time my system is plenty fast how it is now, and if it gets slow i will simply reinstall my os


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2012)

kimw123 said:


> Yes. Mine is Vista. It is too slow. Want to upgrade it to win 8



Vista choked on 4 gb of ram. 7 runs on a minimum of 512MB. Runs Fine on 1-2 Gb of ram and is rockin with 4+


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 30, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Vista choked on 4 gb of ram. 7 runs on a minimum of 512MB. Runs Fine on 1-2 Gb of ram and is rockin with 4+



Having fun with VM, 7 Ultimate 64-bit with Aero technically can run even with 256MB but it's barely usable LOL maybe reducing all fancy stuff and 32-bit may be better.


----------

